# Bunny born with no ears?



## amundb (Aug 4, 2008)

We went to the pet store yesterday, just to look at the bunnies in there, and there was a baby bunny ready to go that had no ears. Not that he was in a fight and they had to be amputated, he just never had them. One ear had never developed and there was fur over that spot, and the other ear only developed the base, so it looks like there's a hole in his head.

What problems will this bunny have? Could he be healthy otherwise? He'd probably be hard of hearing I'd assume.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that this is case specific but that some rabbits without ears are fine..just need a more temperature controlled situation .

In terms of infection i am unsure ..

possibly something in the library

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29507&forum_id=10


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 4, 2008)

The mother probably overcleaned him at birth. Actually, there is no long term major problems for him. You would just have to take care that the ear stayed free from water getting into it and such. the rabbit will still be able to hear. My friend had a couple born like that. They were so weird looking. They lived just fine.

Sharon


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2008)

I know a girl who has a bunny with one ear. The mom overgroomed the bunny when she was a baby so now theres just a hole there. There are no problems associated with this condition, you just have to be sure things dont get stuck in there since its just an open hole. My friend was told by her vet to put a screen over her litter in case she kicked any up, so it wouldnt get lodged in there. But no other problems whatsoever.


----------

